# How do you carry your tripod?



## Hillsilly (Jun 24, 2013)

My old tripod bag is getting a bit old and worn. Plus, it has never been _that_ comfortable to carry around. So, I'm curious how other people carry tripods to see if there is a better way.

If you are travelling light on a short walk - say only an hour or two - what do you do? Do you use a tripod bag? Do you keep your camera attached to the tripod and dangle it over your shoulder for instant access? Do you attach a strap directly to your tripod? Any other ways?

I see Lowepro have some bags (the Flipside Sport 10L and 15L) which look fairly small but still seem to have a good tripod attachment points. Has anyone used these? Are there any other good small bag options?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 24, 2013)

I store my RRS tripods and monopod in their very nice, custom-sized quiver bags. I often use those for car transport, but not for walking around. I use the tripod attachment on my Lowepro Flipside 300 and 400 AW with my travel tripod (RRS TQC-14 w/ BH-30 LR), and that works great. But, it wouldn't really work with my full-sized tripod (RRS TVC-33 w/ BH-55 LR or PG-02 LLR gimbal) - only one leg (vs. two) would fit in the pocket, and the tripod would stick up way too high. I do attach the TVC-33 to the side attachment of the (much taller) Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II, and that works well (bigger pocket, fits two thick legs). 

I often carry the monopod (RRS MC-34 w/ MH-02 Pro) on a Lowepro belt, attached with a Maxpedition Universal Light/Baton Sheath.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't like to carry a tripod in an extra tripod bag as extra gear has a tendency of just getting in my way, which I don't really appreciate, so I tend to put everything I carry into or onto one bag.

Curiously all my camera bags have some tripod holding contraption attached to them. I shouldn't act all that surprised about that as my tripod comes from the same Chinese manufacturer (Vanguard) also providing those camera bags. This vendor must have learned of cross-selling, somewhere along their corporate history.

So if I want to carry my tripod I just attach it to one of those bags. This has the advantage that I don't really feel that I also carry the tripod with me, although it is far from weightless, because the weight distribution with those camera bags is pretty efficient. For shorter distances the tripod comes with a carrying strap, which also works fine.

As long as bag size and type and tripod size do match up, you should be all set up. I believe the most important issue is that carrying your gear shouldn't get in your way.


----------



## RGF (Jun 24, 2013)

Initially I carry the and head in my hand or over my shoulder. Camera is not attached. Once I start taking pictures I will leave the camera on the tripod and carry it over my shoulder.


----------



## Zv (Jun 24, 2013)

My Manfrotto 055XPROB attaches to the outside of mt Kata 205PL bag using some straps. Heavy but makes it more mobile and frees up the hands.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 24, 2013)

Tripod shoulder strap for me.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 25, 2013)

Over the shoulder with camera for me, legs extended, ready to shoot. All three legs are padded. Just make sure you lock down the camera before you hoist it up there. Camera bag on my left, tripod on right sholder, I am kind of balanaced.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 25, 2013)

RGF said:


> Initially I carry the and head in my hand or over my shoulder. Camera is not attached. Once I start taking pictures I will leave the camera on the tripod and carry it over my shoulder.



+1


----------



## DJMillard (Jun 25, 2013)

I use the Thinktank Streetwalker backpack for most of my hiking which carries my 190XPROB just fine.
I carry my camera on a Cotton Carrier camera vest so it's always ready, but have the benefit of two hands free for the more rugged hikes/climbs.
The bag is small enough not to limit movement at all and with my camera on my chest, it's big enough to carry all I need for a day on the trail (lenses, filters, water etc).
The tripod straps on the bag are removable for when you don't need them or want them flapping around.


----------



## optikus (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

my small Manfrotto 055 attached to the bad, with a ball head in it, the large 161MkII, if necessary, in a special bag on my back. Not comfortable, but for long lenses the only present solution. And in all cases better as beeing on the location and the images are unusable due to vibration.

Joerg


----------



## K3nt (Jun 25, 2013)

Over the shoulder with camera attached if location to location is just a short hop, otherwise I use the tripod attachment system on my Kata UL-222 Bumblebee backpack for longer treks.

Awesome bag that Kata by the way...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 25, 2013)

When I go out in the field, I like to carry a tripod, some towels (to lay on) and a folding stool. That's a lot to carry. My solution was to buy a used pull-type golf bag cart ($10), secure a bucket to the bottom and I have an all terrain crap carrier. Everything folds up nicely for the trunk.

Sure makes those hikes to the photo site easier. I even bolted on a water bottle holder from an old bicycle. 

It ain't elegant, but then neither am I.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 25, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> When I go out in the field, I like to carry a tripod, some towels (to lay on) and a folding stool. That's a lot to carry. My solution was to buy a used pull-type golf bag cart ($10), secure a bucket to the bottom and I have an all terrain crap carrier. Everything folds up nicely for the trunk.
> 
> Sure makes those hikes to the photo site easier. I even bolted on a water bottle holder from an old bicycle.
> 
> It ain't elegant, but then neither am I.


Awesome! I've been thinking about using a golf bag cart, too, but thought I was crazy for the idea. I have bad shoulders and knees so I need something...


----------



## GammyKnee (Jun 25, 2013)

I've never got on with dedicated tripod bags. They always seem to want to fall off my shoulder, or swing around annoyingly, and when I'm setting up a gust of wind usually makes off with them. 

So for me, it's either carry the naked tripod in the hand (short walks) or across the top of my camera backpack. Right now I've got one of the Lowepro Flipsides (400AW) which has straps to anchor the tripod across the shoulders and this works great. I mostly use a compact Manfrotto these days, but I've even lugged my old apocalypse-proof original model Benbo (13kg with tripod head attached) up a mountain this way. Damn fine workout


----------



## mrzero (Jun 25, 2013)

My oben tripod came with a nice shoulder bag. Both usually reside under my bed at home. 

My gorillapod comes with me, though. I double-looped a black hair elastic around the neck and clipped a lightweight carabiner to that. I clip the carabiner to my little bag for the G1X, and can even clip it straight to my belt if necessary. I still rarely use it.

News videographers in the city often carry their (big heavy) tripods on one of those folding document box dollies you can get in an office supply store. Little wheels good for sidewalks and office building shoots. Also room for your bag chair for setting up long-term on location. Outside the city, some use the straps that hook directly to the tripod head and legs, but the weight doesn't really make that practical.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 25, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> Over the shoulder with camera for me, legs extended, ready to shoot. All three legs are padded. Just make sure you lock down the camera before you hoist it up there. Camera bag on my left, tripod on right sholder, I am kind of balanaced.


+1

Over the shoulder with camera mounted for shorter walks (maybe a mile or less). For longer hikes, I mount my Manfroto tripod on my Lowepro Slingshot 202 AW bag. I will use the tripods carrying case if the terrain is rough, but normally don't use it.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

Long treks - i have tripod attached to my bag.
Medium distances (once the tripod is off my bag) - Tripod over my shoulder, Camera on the black-rapid again.
Short distances between locations (<500m) - Camera attached to tripod and over the shoulder.

I tend to carry the tripod over my shoulder once of my bag (with/without camera on it depending on distances) mainly because it is a faff to take off the bag, re-attach/detach the tripod contantly...  

FYI - ThinkTank shapeshifter bag and Manfrotto 055CXPRO3


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 27, 2013)

I tend to avoid attaching my tripod to any of my camera bags. It's a Gitzo GT3541LS and it's pretty heavy. If I attach it to a camer bag it always unbalances the bag and pulls me backwards. So When I walk with my pod...I hold it in my hand. I often extend one of the legs and use it as a walking stick sometimes if the ground is unstable.


----------



## charlesa (Jun 27, 2013)

Long treks, tripod in its own bag slung over shoulder, short treks tripod over shoulder bare +/- camera attached firmly to it.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 29, 2013)

In a shoulder bag. 
Less then 10 minutes to go without the bag over the shoulder.
A few meters/changing position with camera attached.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 1, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Awesome! I've been thinking about using a golf bag cart, too, but thought I was crazy for the idea. I have bad shoulders and knees so I need something...



For some reason, I am having problems uploading the actual image. But here is a link to a picture of my cheap, inexpensive equipment cart that did not cost too much. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9179598150/#


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 21, 2013)

If anyone is curious, I ended up purchasing a Lowepro 15L flipside sport. Have only used it a couple of times so far, but it is turning out to be an excellent option for carrying a tripod with very minimal other gear.


----------



## rpt (Jul 21, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I've been thinking about using a golf bag cart, too, but thought I was crazy for the idea. I have bad shoulders and knees so I need something...
> ...


Use only this:
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9179598150*

The "*/#*" is causing the image not to show up...


----------

